# Univega Alpina 5.1



## Spokesmann (21 Mar 2019)

This is a little project I have been tinkering with this last week or so. I'm a big fan of Univega and have had an Alpina 500 from new, bought back 1996. I've still got a few changes I want to make but have given the machine a good service, upgraded the cantis to STX and put on some new tyres. Im thinking of upgrading the chainset to an STX component if I can find a crisp enough item. 

The model dates from about 1994 and is in remarkably good nick. Ive always thought the Univega brand a little under appreciated and only had a firm fan base from those in the know. I've had a quick blast on this one and it feels sweet and light, just like my other Univega. Looking forward to getting some miles on it this year...

Hope you like it.


----------



## AyJay (21 Mar 2019)

Looking great. Bar ends are "interesting" Enjoy.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2019)

@Spokesmann that's a cracker well done


----------



## Spokesmann (21 Mar 2019)

Bar ends are very 90s


----------



## Yellow Saddle (21 Mar 2019)

You have my approval for that one. What it lacks in colour from purple anodised accessories, it makes up with the tyres. Pity you can't ride around with that terracotta pot all the time, it just brings the whole package together.


----------



## Wobbly John (21 Mar 2019)

I've had a Univega 506 (LX/XT) '96 from new, and my daughter has the 502 STX equiped one from the same date.


----------



## AyJay (25 Mar 2019)

Spokesmann said:


> Bar ends are very 90s



But very useful at times. I love 'em.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Apr 2019)

I still love bar ends, more hand positions and greater control.


----------



## Capt. Robert (19 Nov 2020)

I have a model very similar to yours - purchased in 1994. Mine is green and in exceellent shape. I have replaced tires and cables, and brake pads. Otherwise it runs great!


----------



## TTSS (1 Jan 2021)

If I recall correctly, was bike pick of the year under £500 two years in a row mid 90's.


----------

